# Emily Ratajkowski - walking the runway for Versace Fall 2019 Menswear during Milan Fashion Week 12.01.2019 x24 Update



## brian69 (13 Jan. 2019)

​


----------



## MetalFan (13 Jan. 2019)

*AW: Emily Ratajkowski - walking the runway for Versace Fall 2019 Menswear during Milan Fashion Week 12.01.2019 x15*

Hot! :thumbup:


----------



## Patrickppp (14 Jan. 2019)

*AW: Emily Ratajkowski - walking the runway for Versace Fall 2019 Menswear during Milan Fashion Week 12.01.2019 x15*

Vielen Dank.


----------



## brian69 (14 Jan. 2019)

*update x9*

*backstage*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (14 Jan. 2019)

Danke für Emrata!


----------

